# 2 stroke oil in diesel



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

Just been reading a lot of posts on adding 2 stroke oil to diesel to make the engine run smother and quieter. The average seems to be 330mi ltrs per 70 ltrs diesel. Has anyone done this or doing this at the moment. If so has it made any difference to the engine.

Steve and Ann. ------- teensvan


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

I have been doing it !

Now only do 1 in every 3 tanks.

Use it in my Sprinter Traveliner and wife's Audi A2.

Much Smoother, do not notice any improvement in MPG.

Works out expensive if you use it all the time.

I don't put it in the motorhome.

TM


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

You can buy preparity additives from redex that are designed for the job.. so why try and re-invent the wheel?,

ray.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

you're driving along at 60mph in a giant white brick and about as aero dynamic as one that creates wind noise, never mind the road noise from the tyres....and you're worried about the engine making a noise

not to mention the fact that most people who drive one are old farts who are partially deaf and wouldn't be able to tell the difference.

save your money for wine, or a ferry or more fuel or another night away in a campsite.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

The injection process is predicated on a certain range of fuel viscosities and content. Adding oil affects those figures.

I've seen all sorts over the years, including White Spirit in Sweden to stop diesel freezing, but at the end of the day what you put in your tank is entirely up to you, but if it isn't appropriate for road diesel engine use, I wouldn't use it.

I haven't worked out what the effect is of diluting the diesel content with more oil, but it would certainly affect combustion times if carried to excess, and two-stroke oil carried over into the DPF might cause problems as well.

Not worth it in my view unless it is a recognised additive.

Peter


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

I put a measure of Redex fuel system cleaner in a full tank of diesel a couple of days into our month long trip to France this summer. When I turned on the ignition, the injector system failure light (looks like an engine block) came on. Looked in the manual and it said that it is possible to continue driving but could experience high emissions at exhaust, possible lack of performance, poor handling and high fuel consumption. I did not experience any of these. Engine performed as normal throughout holiday. Light still on to date. Thinking of getting an OBD2 diagnosyic tool so that I can turn off the light before next MOT. Could be just a coincidence that the light came on soon after putting in the additive -or perhaps a sensor detected the redex in the fuel, having not been fully diluted. Have used redex before with no problem.

DavidL


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I use 100ml each fill on my older pre electronic Fiat 2.8L.
Seems to rev smoother and quieter to me.

Ray.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I use 2 Stroke semi synthetic engine oil.

100 ml (when I remember). I also occasionally use Redex.


----------



## john56 (Oct 14, 2012)

My only concern is with low sulphur in diesel, modern injection pumps running at very high pressures, there have been cases of pumps seizing up due to lack of lubrication.
A company we used to repair and service pumps and injectors used to recommend a thimble full of ATF in every 3rd fill up of diesel, although i never tried this ( i was always worried about the cat convertor becoming contaminated) i always use branded fuel ie. Shell, BP etc, and occasionally fill up with BP Vpower diesel, supermarket fuel hasn't always got the full complement of additives and thats a fact.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi 

Thanks for the reply. I have used additives in the past and didn't notice any difference so I thought give it a go. If I get smoke out the. Exhaust like my seagull. Outboard motor I shall not. Use it again 

Steve Ann. Teensvan


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

teemyob said:


> I have been doing it !
> 
> Now only do 1 in every 3 tanks.
> 
> ...


Our two VW T5 5 Cylinder 174's smoked like hell, from new.

The Audi as far as I know is only Euro III and does not have a DPF.

My Sprinters do not belch smoke.

My reason for trying the 2T was to protect the engine rather than gain on MPg or reduce noise.

TM


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

I think I would be very wary of adding non recommended additives to fuel particularly in modern common rail engines. The injectors and their management systems can be sensitive to fuel impurities that can cause management warning lights to come on and fault codes to be logged.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I use the premium diesel fuel from my local Esso garage, which is also the cheapest, for a month before my MOT is due on the car and every 3 months in the motorhome. a full tank each time. I found the difference noticeable, no need to add anything more.

cabby


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

BrianJP said:


> I think I would be very wary of adding non recommended additives to fuel particularly in modern common rail engines. The injectors and their management systems can be sensitive to fuel impurities that can cause management warning lights to come on and fault codes to be logged.


It is too late at night to look for links but the specification for diesel has altered since some engines were designed and built. It can be beneficial to add a very small amount of 2T engine oil and certainly does no harm. Some engines can even run on chip fat and veg oil. I do agree that common rail diesels do not but that is mainly because the injector pump will fail.

If it is OK to remap a diesel engine for more power then they are not so delicate as to be wrecked by a trace of lubricating oil.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Years ago folks used to recommend a gallon of petrol in a full tank of diesel. It apparently helped clean the engine and make it run smoother


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

john56 said:


> My only concern is with low sulphur in diesel, modern injection pumps running at very high pressures, there have been cases of pumps seizing up due to lack of lubrication.
> A company we used to repair and service pumps and injectors used to recommend a thimble full of ATF in every 3rd fill up of diesel, although i never tried this ( i was always worried about the cat convertor becoming contaminated) i always use branded fuel ie. Shell, BP etc, and occasionally fill up with BP Vpower diesel, supermarket fuel hasn't always got the full complement of additives and thats a fact.


All EN590 fuel has lubricity as a part if the test, so although you are right about the ultra low sulphur fuels - sulphur being an effective lubricant, but modern road fuel has either bio fuel (up to 7%) which itself is a good lubricant, or lubricity improver to bring it up to spec. Since the engine manufacturers spend gazillions testing their engines on all sorts of grades of fuel globally I would not put anything in the tank that is not intended and designed to be burnt there.

On the same line, the engine is designed to burn EN590 fuel and that is what the supermarkets provide (agree about the slightly lower additives) so there is no risk with using supermarket fuel. Having said that, I use either V Power or Ultimate in the van most of the time - no technical reason, I just prefer it personally.


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

Which? did a test of fuel additives and found they were a waste of money. Fuel Additives Report


----------

